# EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat



## Scholdarr (12. Januar 2016)

*EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab sofort ist das schon für Xbox One bekannte "EA Access" Programm auch für den PC über Origin verfügbar. 

Für einen monatlichen Beitrag von 3,99€ kann man dann bestimmte Spiele auf Origin so lange spielen, wie man Abonnent des Service ist ("The Vault"). Hinzu kommen kostenlose Demos und Vorabversionen zu allen neuen Spielen von EA, bei denen man für eine kurze Zeit das tatsächliche Spiel antesten kann, sogar noch vor dem eigentlichen Release ("Play First Trials"). Dabei kann man Spielstände auch weiternutzen, wenn man das Spiel später kauft. Darüber hinaus bekommen Abonnente von "EA Access" auch generell 10% Preisnachlass beim Einkauf auf Origin und zahlreiche andere Promotionsangebote.

Alle Infos dazu hier: https://www.origin.com/en-de/store/origin-access

Die im "Vault" ab sofort zur Verfügung stehenden 15 Spiele sind:

- Battlefield 3
- Battlefield 4 (Digital Deluxe Edition)
- Battlefield Hardline (Digital Deluxe Edition)
- Dragon Age Origins (Ultimate Edition)
- Dragon Age 2
- Dragon Age Inquisition (Digital Deluxe Edition)
- SimCity
- The Sims 3 (Starter Pack)
- FIFA 15
- Plants vs. Zombies Garden Warfare
- Need for Speed Rivals (Complete Edition)
- Dead Space
- Dead Space 2
- Dead Space 3
- This War of Mine

Diese Spiele können wie bereits erwähnt unbegrenzt gespielt werden, solange man Abonnent ist. Es sollen im Lauf der Zeit neue Spiele hinzustoßen. Man muss für den Service nicht dauerhaft mit dem Internet verbunden sein, aber Origin prüft von Zeit zu Zeit, ob man noch Abonnent ist. Der Service lässt sich also etwa mit (einer begrenzten Version von) Netflix für Spiele vergleichen.

Eine FAQ für weitere Fragen gibt es auch: https://www.origin.com/en-de/origin-access/faq

Ds Gute daran ist: Das Abonnement lässt sich jederzeit kündigen. Es ist also durchaus möglich, sich z.B. nur für einen Monat für 3,99€ einzuschreiben, um ein paar dieser durchaus guten Spiele im SP durchzuspielen. Und das ist imo doch mal ein gutes Angebot...


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Puh, auch wenn ich kein Fan von EA bin werde ich mir das mal holen. 4€ hat jeder irgendwo rumfahren ^^


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> 4€ hat jeder irgendwo rumfahren ^^



Das ist auch EAs Gedanke.


----------



## Atma (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

EA bläst zum Angriff. Für gerade mal 4 EUR im Monat eine tolle Sache


----------



## marvinj (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Ist ja eigentlich ne feine Sache. Ich würde es machen, aer ich habe die Meisten davon schon, also brauche ichs nicht.
Sonst gut


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

ich überlege mir gerade, nur wegen dem Hardline SP das Ding für einen Monat abzuschließen. Bei 4€ kann ich wirklich kaum widerstehen...


----------



## Guckler (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Ich habs mir mal geholt um ein paar der Spiele zu testen.
Das ist devinitiv eine sehr gute legale und günstige Möglichkeit dazu. 

Wenn die Auswahl vergrößert wird oder mir die Spiele gefallen dann verlängere ich wahrscheinlich, für 4€ da kann man sich nicht beschweren.


----------



## addicTix (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Gar nicht mal so verkehrt, ich glaub ich werd' mir das für 4€ definitiv mal anschauen. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass da noch mehr Auswahl kommt... Mich interessieren da persönlich nur 2 Spiele: Dragon Age Inquisition und Battlefield Hardline.


----------



## Robonator (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Wie sieht es aus mit den DLCs? Zu denen wird man bestimmt kein Zugriff haben oder?


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Hört sich ja toll an, für 4 Euro im Monat absolut ok, das sind im Jahr gerade mal 48 Euro für soviele Spiele, da kann man nicht meckern!
Jetzt auch noch alle neuesten Titel a la Battlefront und co. einbauen für vll 6 Euro im Monat und das Ding wäre sehr erfolgreich behaupte ich mal!


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



Robonator schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit den DLCs? Zu denen wird man bestimmt kein Zugriff haben oder?



Ja und nein. Bei DA Inquisition, BF 4 und BF Hardline sind es zumindest jeweils die "Digital Deluxe Editions", die ihrerseits ein paar DLCs und Extras integriert haben. Bei Dragon Age Origins handelt es sich um die "Ultimate Edition", die das Add-On The Awakening und alle neun Content-Packs enthält. Bei Need for Speed Rivals ist es die "Complete Edition", die alle sechs Content-Packs enthält. Genau Details dazu gibts jeweils auf den Shopseiten bei Origin.

Alle anderen DLCs wird man wohl bezahlen müssen. Aber das kennt man ja von EA. Damit machen die ihr Geld. Von den 4€ im Monat werden die nicht leben können, wohl aber von den Leuten, die angefixt werden und dann die DLCs kaufen. Als EA-Access Abonnent erhält man aber immerhin auch 10% Discount auf alle DLCs.

Für den Preis trotzdem eine prima Sache imo, v.a. für SP-Spieler. 

Edit: Gerade Mitglied geworden. 

Edit2: EA will wohl an seinem Ruf arbeiten. Schließlich möchte man die zweifelhafte Ehre, regelmäßig zum schlechtesten Unternehmen Amerikas gewählt zu werden, sicherlich auch mal abgeben...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Ich bin positiv von EA überrascht. Neben der Battlefield Serie wovon ich den Grossteil bereits besitze, würde mich davon Dragon Age (Alle Teile) und die Dead Space Serie interessieren. Jetzt müssen sie nur noch den beknackten DLC Wahn an den Nagel hängen und wieder Addon Content bringen, der gerne kosten darf (From Software, CD Project etc.).


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Attraktives Angebot, wenn man was für die Spiele übrig hat. Für mich ist allerdings nichts dabei. ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Attraktives Angebot, wenn man was für die Spiele übrig hat. Für mich ist allerdings nichts dabei. ^^



WAAAASSSS, du willst DAS GOTY 2014, DAI, etwa nicht zocken?   

Ne Spaß beiseite, mein Problem ist, dass ich die alle mit Ausnahme von Hardline (und GW) eh schon habe. Deshalb werde ich wohl auch erst mal nur einen Monat Mitglied bleiben.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Ich habe mir erst vor kurzem DAI ein zweites mal gekauft (weil alle DLCs teurer sind als die GOTY   ) Aber mich interessiert tatsächlich eher die Demo Geschichte an dem Ganzen (gibt es da so ne art preload ? Hab lahmes Internet )... 
Auch wenn sich das Vault weiter füllt wird das wohl interessant. Finde ich gut.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> WAAAASSSS, du willst DAS GOTY 2014, DAI, etwa nicht zocken?


Hmjoaa.... nö. 

Aber wenn ich irgendwo vier Euro im Monat dafür bezahlen könnte, dass Obsidian ein neues Fallout macht, dann würde ich ein Abo auf Lebenszeit abschließen


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich irgendwo vier Euro im Monat dafür bezahlen könnte, dass Obsidian ein neues Fallout *KOTOR* macht, dann würde ich ein Abo auf Lebenszeit abschließen



Jetzt stimmts. 

Wobei, für ein neues Alpha Protocol würde ich vlt. noch mehr zahlen...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Warum nicht einfach Obsidian das ganze Konto geben dann können sie beides machen


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Jetzt stimmts.


Hör auf diese alte Wunde aufzureißen  


Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wobei, für ein neues Alpha Protocol würde ich vlt. noch mehr zahlen...


Ich muss gestehen, ich habs nach wie vor nicht gespielt. Das muss geändert werden.


----------



## kero81 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Ich kanns nicht glauben das ihr sowas auch noch gut findet...  EA... verlangt jetzt auch noch Geld für ihre Betas bevor sie Geld für ihre Betas verlangen und ihr findet das gut??? Bis zum 1. April is noch bissl...


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht glauben das ihr sowas auch noch gut findet...  EA... verlangt jetzt auch noch Geld für ihre Betas bevor sie Geld für ihre Betas verlangen und ihr findet das gut??? Bis zum 1. April is noch bissl...


Ich glaube du hast keine Ahnung was das ist.

Du hast Knie Vault. Darin sind Spiele, zum Teil sogar sehr aktuelle, die du solange zocken kannst wie du dort Mitglied bist. Alleine diese Games sind mehr wert als du in 10 Jahren für den Zugang bezahlst. 

Die Demos und Betas sind nur eine nette Dreingabe.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht glauben das ihr sowas auch noch gut findet...  EA... verlangt jetzt auch noch Geld für ihre Betas bevor sie Geld für ihre Betas verlangen und ihr findet das gut??? Bis zum 1. April is noch bissl...



Häh? Welche Betas? Die Spiele sind doch alle schon Jahre oder zumindest Monate alt. Außerdem gibt es ja keine Verpflichtung dazu...

Sicher, dass du das Angebot richtig verstanden hast? Oder ist das nur so ein pauschaler "EA ist doof!" Post? 


Edit: ninja'd by @DarkScorpion


----------



## kero81 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Jo, dann hab ichs falsch verstanden.   Kann ja mal vokommen.


----------



## Locuza (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> WAAAASSSS, du willst DAS GOTY 2014, DAI, etwa nicht zocken?


Fallout 4 ist crap, aber DAI ist GOTY? 
Something smells wrong here.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Ich habe es mir auch soeben gegönnt, bei dem Preis kann man kaum was falsch machen, allein um Battlefield: Hardline diesen Monat zu spielen ist es mir wert.


----------



## Redbull0329 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Interessantes Konzept, könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie damit einen Erfolg landen. 
Für mich uninteressant, ich hab noch mindestens 20 Titel die ich nichtmal zur Hälfte durchgespielt habe - neben Studium und Arbeit kommt man einfach nicht zum Zocken


----------



## Kinguin (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

An sich ist das Angebot ganz gut,allerdings reizt mich kein Spiel von der Liste.

@ Locuza Bin mir sicher,Scholdarr meinte das ironisch ^^ DA:I hatte einfach zu starke Schwächen.


----------



## Locuza (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Ich hoffe es, ansonsten passen die Maßstäbe nicht.


----------



## Laggy.NET (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Das angebot erscheint zwar günstig, aber imho ist es das nicht so wirklich. Zumindest ist der Gegenwert überschaubar.

Die Dead Space Teile bekommt man in Keystores immer wieder schon für 5€.
Teil 1 und 3 hab ich sogar bei nem Humble bundle für ein paar euro geschossen und habs zusätzlich nochmal auf Steam. Dragon Age 1 und 2 gibts genauso günstig.

Der Clou ist dann aber sowas wie Battlefield. Es ist wahrscheinlich ohne Premium, trotzdem zahlt man praktisch monatlich, während man es genauso gut im Keystore kaufen könnte. spätestens wenn jemand Premium dazu möchte, zahlt er neben den bisherigen monatlichen Gebühren zusätzlich nochmal das Hauptspiel plus Premium.

Effektiv hat EA dadurch bei den allermeisten Games keinen Verlust, da man das Geld entweder doppelt abkassiert, wenn ein Kunde eines der Spiele kauft, oder man holt sich das geld einfach über die Zeit. 

Zudem stärkt man mit Titeln wie Battlefield und PVZ die Marken und oh wunder, schon bald kommt PVZ GW 2 raus, was wohl nicht enthalten sein wird.

Und selbst wenn jemand nen Brocken wie DA Inquisition für 3,99€ durchspielen wird, so ist das bei dem Spielumfang relativ unüblich, sprich die meisten User werden wohl mindestens 8€ dafür in 2 Monaten ausgeben und es gehört ihnen trotzdem nicht, hat ihnen das Spiel gefallen, wirds im nächsten Sale für weitere 10 oder 15€ gekauft und schon hat EA seine 25€ (dlcs sind natürlich nochmal extra)

Wie auch immer. Tatsache ist, dass hinter dem günstigen Preis und der Spieleauswahl ein ausgeklügeltes System steckt, das förmlich mit unserem Kaufverhalten spielt. Gerade, wenn man bei den großen Spielen die Keystorepreise vergleicht und eben die Tatsache, dass es eben kein Premium gibt usw, dann ist das angebot bestenfalls Fair. Ich sehe zumindest keine Möglichkeit hier wirklich Geld zu sparen. Zum Antesten ist es ganz ok, aber dann darf man die Games nicht kaufen, sobald man auch nur eines davon kauft, hat man für ne Demo bezahlt und zusätzlich das Spiel gekauft. =Win Win für EA.

Klar, für den User erscheint es erstmal einfacher, das Spiel für nen kleineren Betrag zu testen und dann erst für nen weiteren kleineren Betrag zu kaufen.
Aber unterm strich ist es eben teurer, als wenn man direkt kauft. Zudem erreicht EA damit auch noch die Kunden, die zum Release der Games nicht erreicht wurden und verdient entweder am Abo oder an den nachträglichen Käufen. 

Hach, ich finds absolut faszinierend und könnte stundenlang so weitermachen


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Das angebot erscheint zwar günstig, aber imho ist es das nicht so wirklich. Zumindest ist der Gegenwert überschaubar.
> 
> Die Dead Space Teile bekommt man in Keystores immer wieder schon für 5€.
> Teil 1 und 3 hab ich sogar bei nem Humble bundle für ein paar euro geschossen und habs zusätzlich nochmal auf Steam. Dragon Age 1 und 2 gibts genauso günstig.
> ...



Klar, eines gilt es jedoch zu beachten:
Sollte EA diesen Dienst auf alle ihre Spiele ausweiten, also auch die Brandaktuellen, dann ist das auch für den Kunden ein super Angebot.
Da würde ich auch etwas mehr zahlen.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> ...



Warum sollte man ein Spiel wie DAI kaufen, wenn man es dann schon durch hat? Was soll einem das bringen, wenn das Spiel dann auf ewig in der Origin-Bibliothek versauert? Ganz ehrlich, die allerwenigsten Gamer spielen überhaupt ein SP-RPG bis zum Ende durch und noch viel weniger spielen es ein zweites Mal, schon gar nicht direkt im Anschluss. Und die, die es tun, sind die allergrößten Fans, die eh 60€ zu Release auf den Tisch legen oder gar vorbestellen, aber sicher nicht Leute, die sich das Monate nach Release in so einem Angebot holen. 4€ oder 8€ für ein Spiel wie DAI (auch wenn ich mit dem Spiel an sich so meine Probleme habe...) ist doch ein guter Deal, zumal es ja nicht  das einzige Spiel ist im Bundle. Ich habe es ehrlich gesagt nur für BF Hardline im SP "gekauft". 4€ fand ich dafür einen guten Preis. Wenn ich damit fertig bin, wird Origin Access wieder gekündigt, bis ich es in Zukunft vielleicht mal wieder brauche.

Zumal sich jetzt auch etwas die Spielregeln ändern. Wenn EA jetzt ein Spiel rausbringt, dann hab ich im Hinterkopf, dass es wohl früher oder später (nach ein paar Monaten?) auf Origin Access landen wird. Für einen SP-Fan wie mich ist das eine gute Sache, wenn ich z.B. Battlefield und Co. nur wegen dem SP spielen will. Das kann ich dann für 4€ im Monat machen, ohne jahrelang auf einen Deal in irgendeinem Sale warten zu müssen. 

Hängt eben viel vom Nutzerverhalten ab und was man überhaupt wie spielen möchte. Für manche lohnt es sich, für andere weniger. Dauerhaft angemeldet zu bleiben ist imo auch eher von geringem Mehrwert, vor allem, wenn man das dann nicht entsprechend nutzt.


----------



## KrHome (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Du hast Knie Vault. Darin sind Spiele, zum Teil sogar sehr aktuelle, die du solange zocken kannst wie du dort Mitglied bist. Alleine diese Games sind mehr wert als du in 10 Jahren für den Zugang bezahlst.


Mit solchen Angeboten werden die Kunden an diesen neuen Vertriebsweg gewöhnt. Später wird dann die gesamte Produktpalette darauf umgestellt. 

Ich hoffe, die Leute, die sich heute über ihr 4 Euro Abo freuen, freuen sich in ein paar Jahren immernoch, wenn sie nur noch Abos vorgesetzt bekommen. Bei MMOs kläglich gescheitert, findet dieses Modell dafür jetzt bei Single Player Games Anklang. Welche Ironie...



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Warum sollte man ein Spiel wie DAI kaufen, wenn  man es dann schon durch hat? Was soll einem das bringen, wenn das Spiel  dann auf ewig in der Origin-Bibliothek versauert? Ganz ehrlich, die  allerwenigsten Gamer spielen überhaupt ein SP-RPG bis zum Ende durch und  noch viel weniger spielen es ein zweites Mal, schon gar nicht direkt im  Anschluss.


Ja genau. Warum sollte man überhaupt noch irgendein Spiel kaufen?


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



KrHome schrieb:


> Ja genau. Warum sollte man überhaupt noch irgendein Spiel kaufen?


Ja, warum denn? 



> Ich hoffe, die Leute, die sich heute über ihr 4 Euro Abo freuen, freuen sich in ein paar Jahren immernoch, wenn sie nur noch Abos vorgesetzt bekommen. Bei MMOs kläglich gescheitert, findet dieses Modell dafür jetzt bei Single Player Games Anklang. Welche Ironie...


Wenn es tatsächlich ein Abo geben würde, das mir erlauben würde, alle neuen Spiele für wenig Euro im Monat zocken könnte, dann würde ich das sofort abschließen. Warum auch nicht? Gerade ich als "Vielgamer" würde doch von sowas profitieren. Aber klar, beim Gaming ist alles, was neu ist, erst mal BÖSE. Bei Netflix oder Spotify hingegen beschwert sich kaum jemand, schon komisch. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass abseits vom Gaming nicht alleine die verkniffenen und überspannten Nerds das Sagen haben...


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



KrHome schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die Leute, die sich heute über ihr 4 Euro Abo freuen, freuen sich in ein paar Jahren immernoch, wenn sie nur noch Abos vorgesetzt bekommen. Bei MMOs kläglich gescheitert, findet dieses Modell dafür jetzt bei Single Player Games Anklang. Welche Ironie...



Theoretisch könnten Ubisoft, Activision und Co nachziehen.
Das so ein Abo Trend kommen könnte, hat man aber schon vor Jahren vermutet. 
Ob es sich durchsetzt muss man eh erst mal abwarten. 

Es stimmt zwar das hier eine Ironie zu erkennen ist (vorher teils verteufelt bei MMOs, jetzt bei SPs), aber der Preis ist dafür runder (damals 10-15€ für 1 MMO Spiel, jetzt 4€ für mehrere SP Games).

Am PC sehe ich das Konzept nicht mal so tragisch. Hier hat der Kunde meist eh nur noch Digitalware, die an irgendein Konto gebunden ist.
Bei der Konsole wäre das Konzept noch "anders", da ich hier mein Gerät + Disk (ohne Accountbindung) habe und als gängige Lösung vorziehe.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Sehr gutes Angebot, werde ich für Anfang Februar mal angucken. 4€ pro Monat für die gebotenen Spiele sind schon sehr fair...


----------



## marvinj (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Un nun stellt euch vor, andere Plattformen gehen da mit in meinetwegen 6 Monaten. Ist doch ein Gewinn für uns Kunden, die günsig an Spiele kommen


----------



## Laggy.NET (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ja, warum denn?



DLCs 

Ein gewisser Prozentsatz wird sich das Game sicherlich mal im Sale kaufen, nachdem es ihnen bei EA Access gefallen hat. Die DLCs sind ein zusätzlicher Anreiz, das Spiel dann doch zu kaufen.

Wie ich schon sagte, man erwirtschaftet hier quasi maximalen Gewinnn von den Usern, die die Spiele eh nie kaufen würden.

Man bezahlt also auch in gewisser Weise für Games, die einem zum Release nichtmal 25€ oder so wert waren und wenn EA glück hat, gefällt es einen noch, und wenn sie noch mehr glück haben wird daraus ein Fan der Marke.


Klar, hängt da alles vom Nutzerverhalten ab, aber ich denke, EA spekuliert hier u.A. auch darauf, dass die user die Games so oder so nicht allzu lange spielen werden, ähnlich wie den Pile of Shame bei Steam. Wird sicherlich auch leute geben, die die 3,99€ zahlen, nur weil sie glauben, dann mit (neuen) EA Games versorgt zu werden, obwohl sie das Angebot gar nicht ausnutzen. Begrenzte Freizeit und Lebenszeit ist ja auch ein Preis, den man in gewisser Weise zu zahlen hat.
Und ich weiß nicht, ob ich meine Freizeit lieber mit Games verbringe, die mir 50€ wert waren, oder mit Games, die mir 3,99€ wert sind. Jeder hat da eben andere Vorstellungen.



Na ja, der ein oder andere wird schon seinen Nutzen draus ziehen können, da hab ich auch keine Zweifel. Aber allgemein gesehen ist es ein ganz fieser Honey Pot, an dem sich EA unterm Strich dumm und dämlich verdienen wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Generell eine Sache über die man nicht lange nachdenken müsste wenn einer auf die vorhandenen Games reflektiert. Ich muss derzeitig auch gestehen das dort nix dabei ist was mich die Taler aus dem Fenster feuern lässt.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> DLCs
> 
> Ein gewisser Prozentsatz wird sich das Game sicherlich mal im Sale kaufen, nachdem es ihnen bei EA Access gefallen hat. Die DLCs sind ein zusätzlicher Anreiz, das Spiel dann doch zu kaufen.
> 
> Na ja, der ein oder andere wird schon seinen Nutzen draus ziehen können, da hab ich auch keine Zweifel. Aber allgemein gesehen ist es ein ganz fieser Honey Pot, an dem sich EA unterm Strich dumm und dämlich verdienen wird.


Ein "ganz fieser" Honey Pot? Ehrlich jetzt? Man kann auch wirklich ALLES schlecht reden, wenn man sich nur genug anstrengt. Dass EA massiv auf DLCs setzt, ist ja nicht erst seit gestern bekannt. Daran ändert sich durch Origin Access auch überhaupt nichts. Mit der einen Ausnahme vielleicht, dass man tatsächlich Leute von seinen Spielen überzeugt, die sie sonst vielleicht nicht gespielt hätte. ABER: DLCs kaufen dann bei so "alten" Spielen auch nur wirklich die Leute, denen das Spiel dann auch richtig gut gefällt. Und da unterscheidet sich Origin Access in keinster Weise von einem "normal" gekauften Spiel. Über EAs DLC-Politik kann man sicher getrennt diskutieren und ich bin da auch kein Freund von, aber das ist ja eher eine generelle Diskussion.

Und dass EA mit dem Programm Geld verdient, ist doch auch legitim. Ich sehe da jetzt jedenfalls keine großen Nachteile für den Kunden. Und wenn der Kunde so überzeugt von einem Spiel ist, dass er es sich unbedingt noch mal in einem Sale kaufen muss, warum nicht? Es wird doch keiner dazu gezwungen. Und "dumme" Kunden gibt es bei jedem Abonnement. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Aber das kann man imo nicht dem Anbieter vorwerfen, sondern nur dem Kunden. Zumal es sich ja hierbei eigentlich um ein Angebot ohne Haken handelt, weil man jederzeit kündigen kann (anders etwa z.B. bei einem Handy- oder Zeitungsvertrag, der sich gleich mal um ein Jahr verlängert, wenn man nicht aufpasst). Und dass derartige Programme eine Kundschaft haben, liegt doch auf der Hand. Sony und MS fahren derartige Programme seit Jahren für die Konsolen und scheinbar gibt es dort auch genug Interesse, sonst würde man es ja nicht machen. Ob dir oder mir es das wert ist, naja, ist eben eine subjektive Entscheidung, ganz richtig.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Ich sehe das alleine schon so, für 2-3 Tage direkt nach Release zahle ich in meiner örtlichen Videothek ~7€ pro Spiel wenn ich etwas warte ist das nochmal bedeutend billiger . Das teste ich dann auf der PS4 oder Xbox One an und entscheide dann ob ich es mir kaufen möchte. EA gibt mir hier die Möglichkeit für 3.99 das selbe zu tun, für mich schon ein Gewinn.  
Jetzt bekomme ich noch ein paar Spiele dazu die ich für lau spielen kann (Dead Space 2 habe ich z.B nicht und in einem Monat ist das durch). Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen ob es für die Demos (die bedeutend mehr bieten als eine konventionelle "Demo") einen preload gibt. 

Ich sehe das Problem nicht. EA ist in Sachen Rückgabe und Kulanz zwar eh Spitzenklasse (nein auch GOG kann da nicht mithalten) falls einem ein Spiel gar nicht gefällt, aber trotzdem spricht mich dieses Angebot an.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Leider für mich persönlich nicht interessant, da ich genannte Games bereits besitze bzw wenn bereits sehr günstig im nächsten key Store bekomme.

Hab viel eher die Befürchtung das damit betas bzw. demos wegfallen.

Stichwort: EAs versuch kostenpflichtige Demos einzuführen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Leider für mich persönlich nicht interessant, da ich genannte Games bereits besitze bzw wenn bereits sehr günstig im nächsten key Store bekomme.
> 
> Hab viel eher die Befürchtung das damit betas bzw. demos wegfallen.
> 
> Stichwort: EAs versuch kostenpflichtige Demos einzuführen.


Betas werden doch schon als Demos missbraucht. Es gibt kaum Leute die Bugs melden, was ja eigentlich der Sinn einer beta ist


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Betas werden doch schon als Demos missbraucht. Es gibt kaum Leute die Bugs melden, was ja eigentlich der Sinn einer beta ist



Und dann wundern sich alle warum das Spiel nicht auf wundersame weise fehlerfreier wird  
Es wird ne Steam Rezzi geschrieben die sich auf das reduzierten lässt "OMG voll verbuggt shice BETA, ey" aber ein Bugreport wird nicht geschrieben... Ich bin da immer triggered  

@majinvegeta20 

Bei EA hat man ja eine Art "Demo" nach dem Kauf, wenn einem das Spiel nicht gefällt gibt man es zurück. Echte Demos gibt es ja seit Jahren nicht mehr


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hab viel eher die Befürchtung das damit betas bzw. demos wegfallen.


Welche Demos???

Betas werden doch schon seit längerem nur für Vorbesteller angeboten, zumindest in der ersten Phase. Das ist bei fast allen anderen Firmen auch schon so, ganz ohne so ein Programm.

Und wie bereits erwähnt, bei Origin kann man Spiele zurück geben. Somit kann man eigentlich unbesorgt Spiele einfach antesten.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Welche Demos???
> 
> Betas werden doch schon seit längerem nur für Vorbesteller angeboten, zumindest in der ersten Phase. Das ist bei fast allen anderen Firmen auch schon so, ganz ohne so ein Programm.
> 
> Und wie bereits erwähnt, bei Origin kann man Spiele zurück geben. Somit kann man eigentlich unbesorgt Spiele einfach antesten.


Demos gibt es auf Origin. Kaum zu glauben, ist aber so. 

Battlefield bzw. Battlefront hatte ich nicht vorbestellt und trotzdem beta zocken dürfen. 

Hab ja auch bloß geschrieben,  dass das für mich persönlich nichts wäre.

Wie ist das denn wenn ich mal dazwischen 3, 4 Monate aussetze?  Kann ich dann von da weiterspielen wo ich aufgehört hab bzw. bleiben Spielerdaten dauerhaft vorhanden?

Werden beim Kauf des Spiels die Profildaten übernommen?

@Blizzard_Mamba
Gut zu wissen. ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Demos gibt es auf Origin. Kaum zu glauben, ist aber so.


Gibt es für manche Spiele, aber beileibe nicht für alle.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Soweit ich weiß werden alle Spielfortschritte gespeichert.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn wenn ich mal dazwischen 3, 4 Monate aussetze?  Kann ich dann von da weiterspielen wo ich aufgehört hab bzw. bleiben Spielerdaten dauerhaft vorhanden?
> 
> Werden beim Kauf des Spiels die Profildaten übernommen?


Ja klar, du zockst die Spiele ja über deinen normalen Origin-Account. Somit bleibt auch alles erhalten.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Danke!!


----------



## tandel (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Einen Großteil der Spiele habe ich bereits im Account und für die habe ich weit weniger als  4€ im Schnitt bezahlt, Bundles sei Dank.
Aber für einen Testmonat Hardline mit den Kumpels oder ein Powerdurchzocken von z.B. Dragon Age Inquisition durchaus interessant.

Als Dauerabo wie z.B. Netflix für mich aber undenkbar.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



tandel schrieb:


> Als Dauerabo wie z.B. Netflix für mich aber undenkbar.


Dafür müsste imo das Angebot an Spielen auch noch deutlich umfangreicher sein. Mal sehen, wie sich die ganze Sache entwickelt.

Vielleicht kuckt sich Ubisoft das Konzept ja ab. Ich würde auch gerne AC Syndicate in einem Monat für 5€ durchspielen...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Sobald aktuelle Spiele hinzukommen, wird der Preis wohl sowieso erhöht.
Im Moment dient der geringe Einstiegspreis wohl bloß dazu, so viel Zuspruch wie irgendwie möglich zu sammeln. Die sind ja nicht blöd. 

Ich kann mir auch infolgedessen vorstellen, das gute sales und Aktionsrabatte auf Origin verschwinden oder zumindest wesentlich geringer werden.
Oder gar bloß den EA Access Usern (siehe Amazon Prime) vorbehalten bleiben.
(hier bereits gar schon mit der 10 h Testphase geschehen)

Über so etwas sollte man auch einmal nachdenken, bevor man da jetzt zu euphorisch reagiert. 
Zu anderen Punkten wie EA Access + anschließenden Kauf hat Laggy.NET ja schon korrekterweise einige wichtige Punkte aufgeführt. 

Aber das kommt wohl letztendlich an den Käufertyp an.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Über so etwas sollte man auch einmal nachdenken, bevor man da jetzt zu euphorisch reagiert.


Naja, was sie JETZT tatsächlich gemacht haben, ist imo nicht so schlecht.

Was sie in der Zukunft machen? Wer weiß das schon? Möglich ist sehr viel. Das bewerte ich dann aber, wenn es so weit ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Wenn´s so bleibt wie es grad der Fall ist, hab ich ebenfalls auch erst einmal nichts zu beanstanden.
Nur wir alle kennen auch EA.


----------



## blautemple (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Da werden wohl auch in Zukunft keine aktuellen Spiele hinzukommen. EA Access ist ja nichts neues, auf der Xbox One gibt es das schon eine ganze Weile und aktuelle Spiele sind nicht drin


----------



## Xanten (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Wie sieht es mit dem "Abfischen" von persönlichen Daten aus? Was muß man da für die Registrierung alles angeben?
mfG


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



Xanten schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem "Abfischen" von persönlichen Daten aus? Was muß man da für die Registrierung alles angeben?
> mfG



Wenn du schon Kunde von Origin bist: nichts weiter, da das einfach über deinen vorhandenen Account läuft.

Wenn nicht, dann brauchst du eine Adresse (muss aber nicht echt sein, da du ja eh keine physische Ware bekommst...) und eine Mailadresse für einen Origin-Account. Also im Prinzip eben so wie bei Steam.


----------



## henderson m. (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

ich finds cool vorallem da ich bis jetzt nur battlefield 3 gespielt habe und sonst nichts davon kenne.


----------



## addicTix (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



henderson m. schrieb:


> ich finds cool vorallem da ich bis jetzt nur battlefield 3 gespielt habe und sonst nichts davon kenne.


Dann lohnt sich das für dich erst recht... ich hab leider nur 2 spiele davon nich gezockt... da lohnt es sich zwar auch für, aber ich kann mich nicht ganz überwinden das Abo abzuschliessen... [emoji23]


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Puh, auch wenn ich kein Fan von EA bin werde ich mir das mal holen. 4€ hat jeder irgendwo rumfahren ^^



So sehe ich das auch. Klingt attraktiv und sehr interessant. Allein die Demos sind schon toll. Da kann man ausschliessen das man Mist kauft.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Kenne die BF-Spiele, Dead Space 1+2, spiele Fifa 16, für mich nichts dabei. Aber besser sowas als das verdammte Gametime-Dings. Hat nur Cheater auf die BF-Server gespült.


----------



## Ahab (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Prima wie sich alle über das EA-Abo freuen. Dann aber bitte auch nicht jammern, wenn der nächste Singleplayer wieder mit always-on Zwang kommt.


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*



Ahab schrieb:


> Prima wie sich alle über das EA-Abo freuen. Dann aber bitte auch nicht jammern, wenn der nächste Singleplayer wieder mit always-on Zwang kommt.



Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?

Man muss für Origin Access nicht permanent mit dem Internet verbunden sein...


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Gute Sache, aber mir sind hier zu viele Spiele mal gratis gewesen, die momentan in der Liste sind


----------



## danyo23 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: EA Access für PC gestartet für 3,99€ im Monat*

Gibt es eine Liste was die nächste Zeit dazu kommen wird ?
Die Idee finde ich persönlich nicht dumm nur was ich bedenke ist wenn man für Spiele wie BF oder so kein Premiun hat sich das nachkauft es dann wieder ärger zwischen den Versionen / Verknüpfungen geben wird :o


----------

